# Headphones?



## Mattias504 (Apr 12, 2011)

I know there are some audiophiles out and about around here. What are some good headphones for around $100-$150? I dont know jack about headphones. I would mainly use them for my laptop(music, videos, etc...)

Any advice is appreciated!

Thanks

-Matt


----------



## UglyJoe (Apr 13, 2011)

First instinct: Grado SR-60. Cheap, sound great, and you don't need an amp to drive them well, so straight off the laptop will be fine. Other good headphones in this price range as well, but I can't remember them right now. Check out head-fi.org for more headphone info than you could ever want.


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 13, 2011)

Sony MDR-V6. I've had mine for 20 years. The same model is still in production, and they're still getting great reviews.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 13, 2011)

Grado SR-60s hurt my ears! Someone sold aftermarket ear pads for them a few years back, but don't know if that's still the case. Going 'up' in the Grado line (i.e., SR-80 and higher) results in more comfort.

Here's a good place to look for more info and some products: http://www.headphone.com/


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 13, 2011)

Also check out sennheiser HD 555, I got mine for under 100. The used market would be best though.


----------



## Rotary (Apr 15, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> Also check out sennheiser HD 555, I got mine for under 100. The used market would be best though.


 
Those are a really good choice. I got a set for my son and a year later he's still raving about them.

If you want to go up several notches you should look at the 595's. I have a pair of them and love them because they are super efficient, and you can actually drive them with an mp3 player as well as a home receiver/amp set up. Only thing is, even though they're over the ear, they are "open" phones, meaning if you use them on a bus or airplane everyone else is going to hear what you're hearing.

Good price on Amazon ($145) right now: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001FTVE0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 15, 2011)

Most likely a "duh" statement, but if used when traveling, I can not recommend a noise cancelling set enough. Makes travel soooo much better when you can tune out a majority of the noise around you.


----------



## UglyJoe (Apr 16, 2011)

Rotary said:


> Those are a really good choice. I got a set for my son and a year later he's still raving about them.
> 
> If you want to go up several notches you should look at the 595's. I have a pair of them and love them because they are super efficient, and you can actually drive them with an mp3 player as well as a home receiver/amp set up. Only thing is, even though they're over the ear, they are "open" phones, meaning if you use them on a bus or airplane everyone else is going to hear what you're hearing.
> 
> Good price on Amazon ($145) right now: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001FTVE0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 
This about the Grado as well. They are open ear. Most really good sounding low-cost headphones are though. Senn makes great headphones, and the F&F are much better than Grado, for certain. Had a Senn HD650 and absolutely loved them. Senn's usually benefit from amplification though, as most of them are higher impedance headphones. But it's nearly impossible to beat Grado sound for the price. The SR-80 is basically the same as the SR-60 with more comfortable earpads, though they still aren't the high end of comfort. You have a lot of choices in that price range.

You want some advice that might astound you a little? Find some Koss KSC75 headphones. You can get them for $20-30. They sound AMAZING for the price, are great at work on a laptop or with an mp3 player/cellphone, and are cheap enough that if they are lost or stolen it won't make you cry. They can't compete with higher end headphones, but they blow away a lot of expensive stuff that aren't really as good as their price tag (who's looking at you, Bose Triports!).


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm doing a little research now.


----------



## riverie (Apr 16, 2011)

i highly reccomend audio technica m50. I had mine for a year and love it, great for bass head. Really want to get hd-650 but still need to find a perfect amp set-up.


----------



## UglyJoe (Apr 16, 2011)

The HD-650 need a good amp, for certain. I ran mine from a hybrid tube amplifier. If you have the cash a Woo Audio 6 is in order, as that's a great amp for the Senns and gives you that old school tube sound to boot.


----------



## riverie (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm still new to this, so spending $1000 over an amp really scares me.... That's the reason I stick with E7+E9 combo for now. Btw, have you tried hd-800 ?


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 16, 2011)

For the price of the HD-800 I thought the stax was better than just about anything. I have heard those and the HD-800 on the woo amps and Joe is right they make awesome stuff. All that said opinions are opinions.


----------



## UglyJoe (Apr 16, 2011)

I've never had the pleasure of listening to the HD-800, though for the price I'd rather go electrostatics - probably the Stax Omega, though they are even pricier than the HD-800.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 17, 2011)

If you haven't already gotten the cans and want sennheiser here is a pretty good deal. 

Link


----------



## UglyJoe (Apr 17, 2011)

595s are very good 'phones as well, but really need an amp. Great deal though.


----------



## Rotary (Apr 18, 2011)

UglyJoe said:


> 595s are very good 'phones as well, but really need an amp. Great deal though.



I don't think they "need" an amp, per se, to be usable/decent. They're supposedly rated at 50-Ohm. I use them from time to time with my Sansa when I don't feel like having my Etymotics jammed into my ear canals. They sound better than a set of average buds (if you're listening to mp3 or m4a files, how much definition do you really need in a set of cans?). But certainly there's no absolutely question at all that if you're looking for these to reach anywhere near their full potential the sound improves greatly when used with an amp.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 18, 2011)

riverie said:


> i highly reccomend audio technica m50. I had mine for a year and love it, great for bass head. Really want to get hd-650 but still need to find a perfect amp set-up.


 
A lot of people like these cans, they are a good value as well. The Beyerdynamic DJx1 is also hard not to suggest for this style.

For open cans the Audio Technica AD700 deal on amazon is really hard to beat, as is the Senn deal already posted.

If you want to keep it quite a bit cheaper, more portable, and still have great sound: the AKG k81dj provides a nice value.

all that being said, despite several more "premium" options to choose from, I almost always grab my Grado sr-80s when on the go. they must have at least a couple thousand hours on them by now and I am quite fond of 'em. I have replaced the earpads twice now, most recently with old stock Senn orange foams, they are a bit more comfortable but the doughnuts never really bothered me either (after they are broken in). 

somebody already posted Headroom's website, headphone.com
If you value customer service, personal support, etc. this is who you want to buy from. I have purchased several headphones, cables, parts from these guys over the past 10 years and I couldn't be happier with them. Also of note, if you find a cheaper deal some place else they are willing to talk price to some degree, just remember they are real people not corporate customer service robots


----------



## UglyJoe (Apr 18, 2011)

Rotary said:


> I don't think they "need" an amp, per se, to be usable/decent. They're supposedly rated at 50-Ohm. I use them from time to time with my Sansa when I don't feel like having my Etymotics jammed into my ear canals. They sound better than a set of average buds (if you're listening to mp3 or m4a files, how much definition do you really need in a set of cans?). But certainly there's no absolutely question at all that if you're looking for these to reach anywhere near their full potential the sound improves greatly when used with an amp.


 
Huh. For some reason I thought the 595 where 300 ohm headphones, like the 600 and 650. My bad.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 29, 2012)

Reviving this old thread rather than starting a new one. I have a set of Ultimate Ears 5 pro that I like and I don't see a need for an upgrade, they are really for walking around or for travel where the source is usually playing MP3s (still have not found the energy to rip my 1000+ CDs into FLAC...). However, I tried all kinds of tips/ sleeves and my left ear is just a trouble maker, they all either don't seal or just fall out. I was looking for options to customize ear plugs and came across a few DIY attempts to make them with silicone earplug material. That will cost a fraction of the professional deal and seems to be about the same thing. Has anybody tried that? I am trying to keep my IEMs as well as my ears intact.... 

Stefan


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 29, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Reviving this old thread rather than starting a new one. I have a set of Ultimate Ears 5 pro that I like and I don't see a need for an upgrade, they are really for walking around or for travel where the source is usually playing MP3s (still have not found the energy to rip my 1000+ CDs into FLAC...). However, I tried all kinds of tips/ sleeves and my left ear is just a trouble maker, they all either don't seal or just fall out. I was looking for options to customize ear plugs and came across a few DIY attempts to make them with silicone earplug material. That will cost a fraction of the professional deal and seems to be about the same thing. Has anybody tried that? I am trying to keep my IEMs as well as my ears intact....
> 
> Stefan



Otherwise, you could always try comply.

I used to roll with the UE TF10's which are known to be - big - and that worked out kinda good with the comply's. 

But i have since then stopped using IEM's completely andn ow only use Circum and supra's. 
And sold off most of my gear to finance other hobbies, like this. I found my perfect matches (for the time) and i'm very happy with the phones i chose. So.. now i'm spending the money on something more usefull for work.. or so i tell myself.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Feb 29, 2012)

Have you tried running the UE5s through a decent portable amp? If not, you should give it a try. May breath some new life into those IEMs.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 29, 2012)

I have Bowers and Wilkins C5 and I am very happy with them. I use them for music,movies,and gaming on my iPad. Ok let's be honest almost exclusively gaming. Like infinity blade :biggrin: When I originally got them I used them for music and heard things I never heard and felt like I was right there. Really awesome!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 29, 2012)

Mattias504 said:


> I dont know jack about headphones.



The jack plugs into the device you are using to listen to your music. :justkidding:

That is my level of knowledge. I know the jack and that's about it. Good luck.

Eric


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 29, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> The jack plugs into the device you are using to listen to your music. :justkidding:
> 
> Eric



Oh, thank you for making me spew coffee all over the monitor.:rofl:


----------



## panda (Apr 27, 2020)

Shot in the dark but does anyone have experience modding fostex t50rp? I have the mk3 version and considering trying the dekoni elite velour pads (currently using Shure velour pads) and wondering if the Mayflower electronics baffle upgrade is worth while.


----------



## mlau (Apr 28, 2020)

Nah, only heard of them.

I think Headfi has some good tutorials on it though? If I had a lathe, I'd be tempted. Fostex T50RP Incremental Mods and Measurements


----------



## inferno (May 9, 2020)

i'm running hd650ies for home use and hd-25s for dj/studio/loud use. 
I think these are good. also the hd600 is good. i heard good stuff about the akg 271 and 701. but since my 650ies and 25s have not died yet i'm not getting new ones.


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 5, 2020)

panda said:


> Shot in the dark but does anyone have experience modding fostex t50rp? I have the mk3 version and considering trying the dekoni elite velour pads (currently using Shure velour pads) and wondering if the Mayflower electronics baffle upgrade is worth while.


how are you finding the Shure pads? I'm still rocking the stock everything but will be sending them out for modding soon. There's several great mods out there each doing something different with the drivers, so it really depends on what you want out of your headphones. sort of like knives, there is no "best" jsut different. I like them to be more spacious and ever so slightly warmer, so I'm going with the modhouse argon mod (with the lamb pads probably).
if you want a different signature there's other mods but for my money this is the best you can squeeze out of them. 
how are you powering them btw?


----------



## panda (Jun 5, 2020)

Shure pads massive upgrade over stock. I wore mine out so tried dekoni pads. They have more bass but I prefer the sound from shure pads which are more open. Powering them with a naim headline2 and hicap1 power supply.


----------

